# Golfcarts



## spike (Aug 16, 2016)

Golfcarts are so much fun! They are so fun to drive around on trails and mudpuddles 
Has anyone got any golfcart adventures to share? :runninghorse2:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone once bought me a golf cart without telling me. Whoever delivered it parked it right outside the main barn door. I knew nothing about golf carts but figured out it was electric so that's why it didn't make noise. I went to move it to another area & being a bit irritated I wasn't too careful. 
I approached the new parking spot & pressed on what I thought should be the brake but was actually the other half of a really fat accelerator. Yep, that thing crashed right into the side of my metal pole barn.
Besides that incident I had fun with that golf cart for years. It's now long gone but the dent in the barn remains.


----------

